# Mushrooms



## Jaz86 (Sep 10, 2016)

Any mushroom foragers out there? I would like to get started, but I don't know anyone who does it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## GLS (Sep 10, 2016)

If you live north of Georgia's fall line, springtime brings morels.  South of the line, none.  Statewide, all summer long chanterelles are common after heavy rains.  These are two easiest to identify mushrooms and two of the best on the table.  Granted there are "false" morels and chanterelles, but there are easy to identify keys for both. Search chanterelles on this site for photos and accounts.  
I stick to chanterelles only and find them on well drained hills under oaks and mixed oaks and pines.  Don't expect GPS numbers from anyone unless they have a large hole in their head where one shouldn't be.  Gil


----------



## Jaz86 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks, I live in the Savannah area. I'm not looking for anyones hunting grounds. Looking more of pointers for where to start I'm not looking to kill myself with a bad mushroom.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 11, 2016)

Start off by getting a good field guide.


----------



## GLS (Sep 11, 2016)

Mushrooms Demystified by David Arora is a huge tome and mostly keyed to the far west, but it seems to be the bible of mushrooms.  The Audobon Society's Field Guide is a smaller, more practical one to carry.   Some of the more common edibles in addition to the chants in the Savannah area would be Hen and chicks and Turkey Tails.  There are boletes, but some will make you sick.  I'd stick to the chants if I were you.  None better to eat or to be safe identifying.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2016)

Michael Kuo's _100 Edible Mushrooms_ is a good start. Covers ID basics, safety precautions, and good photos of a bunch of common species, along with look-alikes, and poisonous ones to avoid.


----------



## GLS (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks, NC.  I'll check that one out. Gil


----------



## Jaz86 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks All


----------

